# License plate



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://acme.com/licensemaker/

Pretty useful !


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Cute!

Looks just like the one on my car!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool! but looks like its a very old site..
the plate they have for NY state is two plates ago..last used in 2001.

Scot


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

suits people who have invested big in g scale and drive older cars!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

lotsasteam said:


> suits people who have invested big in g scale and drive older cars!


HEY! I resemble that remark!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

